# SHTF vehicle



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

:factor10:
https://autos.yahoo.com/news/zetros...ent-…-even-a-zombie-apocalypse-233105689.html


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

It's not in my budget.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I already have two of them. Unfortunately they are miniature diecast replicas.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

The article never put a price on it. I might be able to afford the spare tire on it, providing its not a run-flat. Wonder if there is an Obama welfare program that will cover it, hummm I'll get right on it.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

No M2 and turret?


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

helicopter5472 said:


> The article never put a price on it. ...


No posted price = unaffordable for me.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Yep, i'm in the same boat. If you have to ask the price, you can't afford it.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> The final price for all this off-road luxury is approximately €800,000 (or around $1,050,000).


http://expeditionmotorhome.com/luxurious-6x6-beast-from-stuttgart/


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Is good to dream once in a while eh.


----------

